# XM and OnStar question on trade



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would think OnStar would transfer your account to the 2013 Cruze. But you might be better off to just cancel your XM service. Question though what made you decide to trade your 2012 Cruze LTZ in for a 2013 Cruze LTZ ?


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

https://listenercare.siriusxm.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3672

https://www.onstar.com/web/portal/helptopics#xferSub


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

Last summer I had an 06 VW Jetta TDI 5 Speed PKG 2. It was a great car to drive and MPG was always 39MPG and up. Last year for the TDI before engine was redesigned for emissions. Friend had an 09 and could never approach what I was getting in MPG. Granted diesel prices are higher. Planned to keep the car for a long time but it turned 100K and was due for timing belt. I had read about some head design issues and possible cam bearing problems. 

I decided to trade and was interested in a Cruze. I wanted a Blue Topaz with the jet black/brick interior. I have a cousin that works at a local dealer. He could only locate one LT2 in that color and interior. It was gone the next day. I settled on a Cyrstal Red tintcoat 2012 LTZ. Model year change over so I would have had to wait to order a 2013.

When the 2013s were released. I liked some of the new features such as the rear camera and enhanced safetly package so I decided to trade and get the Blue topaz. Interesting in that my dealer could locate only one LT1 in Blue Topaz with jet black/brick interior. So I decided to order an LTZ with the options I wanted. Looking forward to it coming in.

Craig


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

cef2lion said:


> Last summer I had an 06 VW Jetta TDI 5 Speed PKG 2. It was a great car to drive and MPG was always 39MPG and up. Last year for the TDI before engine was redesigned for emissions. Friend had an 09 and could never approach what I was getting in MPG. Granted diesel prices are higher. Planned to keep the car for a long time but it turned 100K and was due for timing belt. I had read about some head design issues and possible cam bearing problems.
> 
> I decided to trade and was interested in a Cruze. I wanted a Blue Topaz with the jet black/brick interior. I have a cousin that works at a local dealer. He could only locate one LT2 in that color and interior. It was gone the next day. I settled on a Cyrstal Red tintcoat 2012 LTZ. Model year change over so I would have had to wait to order a 2013.
> 
> ...


Are you taking a big hit on trading in your 12? I traded in my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS in for a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS for the same reason wanted the touchscreen the safety package & nav this time.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Did your dealer give you your order# if so your able to track the progress of your Cruze being built.


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

cef2lion said:


> I have a question related to XM and OnStar when you trade on a newer GM model.
> 
> I have ordered a 2013 Cruze LTZ and trading in my 2012 Cruze LTZ. My XM trial had exprired and I signed up for a monthly plan including Internet access. I still have the OnStar trial on my 2012.
> 
> ...


Hi Craig, 

The OnStar Hands Free Calling phone number is assigned at activation and cannot be transferred between cars, but OnStar can transfer any remaining minutes or subscription time to your new vehicle. When you activate your new vehicle make sure you have your current account number handy, and let them know after it's activated that you would like to transfer your time from the old vehicle. Let me know if you have any other questions.

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

I debated over the hit I would take on the trade vs getting the car I really wanted. I did the best I could on the hit. If it comes in by 1/13 there is also a $500 incentive right now. I got the LTZ RS, sunroof, NAV, Pioneer audio, safety package, chrome appearance package, and factory installed iluminated door sills. I really liked he Blue Topaz with the jet black/brick interior and the fact my dealer had to order one cause he couldn't locate one in that color scheme. I did get an order number from my dealer to track. Right now its queued for production.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OnStar Advisor said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> The OnStar Hands Free Calling phone number is assigned at activation and cannot be transferred between cars, but OnStar can transfer any remaining minutes or subscription time to your new vehicle. When you activate your new vehicle make sure you have your current account number handy, and let them know after it's activated that you would like to transfer your time from the old vehicle. Let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> ...


Jessica, doesn't this violate the Federal Phone Number Portability Act?


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi obermd,

Thanks for your question. I would like the opportunity to research the Federal Phone Number Portability Act further and see how that pertains to OnStar. Please stay tuned for an update.

- Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Jessica.


----------

